# Democracy Egyptian style.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Political players from the Brotherhood to liberals to ElBaradei and April 6 Movement slam the SCAF and its cabinet for undemocratically setting the course for a constitution, and say army wants absolute powers



SCAF's proposal for constitution 'abuses will of the people', charge critics - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

On paper, the NDP members became political outcasts after the revolution. According to the disenfranchisement law, none of them can run for any elections or take up governmental positions, for they ruined political life throughout Mubarak’s tenure. That is not the case in the real world, though.

Refusing to be politically exiled, NDP figures established a host of new political parties to hide behind and still participate in elections, such as Nahdet Masr (Egypt’s Renaissance), El-Mowaten El-Masri (The Egyptian Citizen) and Misr El-Hadisa (Modern Egypt).

“The remnants are taking part in elections across the nation,” Kandeel said, “They are eyeing list and single-winner seats as some of them have mingled with other parties’ lists, including Wafd, who instigated the 1919 Revolution and now is working against the [January] 25 Revolution.”

Some revolutionary forces, including the 6 of April Youth Movement, have been trying to blow the whistle on the NDP candidates and ensure that the public knows who they are. The youth movement published a list, for example, of ex-NDP members in efforts to enlighten voters and ostracising ex-regime remnants from the political landscape.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

We must all cross our fingers for Egypt. This is D day for them, and we must all hope and pray for real democracy. There are 87 million reasons why this must happen.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> We must all cross our fingers for Egypt. This is D day for them, and we must all hope and pray for real democracy. There are 87 million reasons why this must happen.


For them especially, but also for all the foreigners who've made Egypt their home, even if it's a temporary one. 

Unfortunately electoral results won't be confirmed until 2012, as the elections will be carried out in three stages. But yes, I do agree, it will be a very very long D day


----------

